# Como montar un PC paso a paso



## miguepr (5 Jun 2020)

En este artículo trataremos de explicar cómo montar un PC. Vamos a profundizar en todos los detalles, qué se debe tener en cuenta antes de la compra, *cómo elegir los componentes, y cómo montarlo*. Hoy en día es *mucho más barato comprar y armar nuestro propio PC*, adquiriendo los diferentes componentes por separado, en lugar de comprar uno de los ordenadores ya montados que vemos en las grandes tiendas de tecnología.


Esto permite que ahorremos dinero y que creemos un equipo totalmente orientado a lo que necesitamos, ya sea *para juegos, edición de vídeos o simplemente navegar por internet.*

El artículo se divide en tres partes:


Las preguntas iniciales
La compra de cada componente
El montaje del equipo

*Preguntas que debemos hacer antes de montar un equipo*



Hay algunas *preguntas que debemos responder antes de proceder a montar un PC*. Dependiendo de las respuestas, podremos *tener una mejor percepción de qué comprar y cómo equilibrar el equipo* a nuestras necesidades reales.

Las preguntas que consideramos esenciales en esta etapa son:

*¿Cuándo comprar un PC?*
Es esencial que el *plazo de la compra no sea superior a 1 mes*. Esto es porque, como ya sabemos, en el mundo de la informática existen constantes novedades, y si hacemos planes ahora para una compra de aquí a unos meses, en el momento de la compra, la lista casi seguro que ya estará des-actualizada, sea el presupuesto desajustado por la variación de los precios o por la entrada de nuevos componentes en el mercado.

No es conveniente* comprar el PC por piezas*, por lo que si no tienes el presupuesto para comprar todo en el mismo momento,* espera a tener dinero*. Las razones para esto son esencialmente las garantías, cuyo tiempo empieza a contar en el *momento de la compra, y debido a esto no vale la pena tener los componentes acaparando polvo y esperando a ser usados.*

*¿Cuál será el uso del PC?*
Esta es la cuestión más importante. *Normalmente el uso del ordenador se divide en estas categorías*:


Gaming o jugar
Producción/edición de vídeo/3D/imagen
Uso ocasional (navegar por internet, guardar fotos y documentos, chatear, etcétera).
Dependiendo del uso que le des al equipo, tendrás que elegir algunos componentes que pueden ser más o menos baratos, pero que serán la mejor opción para cumplir con las tareas a las que se destinará el sistema.

*Conservar componentes del antiguo ordenador*



Tienes que tener en cuenta la compatibilidad de un componente antiguo con los nuevos componentes, como por ejemplo, en el caso de un disco duro o un reproductor de CD, si es SATA o _IDE(algún dinosaurio seguirá vivo?_, o en el caso de la RAM, si es DDR2, DDR3 ó DDR4.

Si no es compatible, siempre puedes tratar de vender los componentes para conseguir aumentar el presupuesto para la compra de los nuevos componentes.

*Cuanto dinero gastar*
Como en todo, el valor que estás dispuesto a gastar determinará el resultado final.

*Los componentes que vamos a comprar:*

Si ya respondiste a las anteriores preguntas, el siguiente paso es hacer* una lista de los componentes que debes comprar*. En esta lista hemos de considerar:


Caja
Placa Base
Procesador
Tarjeta gráfica
Memoria RAM
Discos SSD / HDD
Fuente de Alimentación
Refrigeración
Otros componentes (tarjeta de sonido, de red, periféricos, etcétera)
Después de considerar cada uno de estos componentes y de analizar cuáles traerán más beneficios al sistema, podrás pasar al* siguiente paso: montar un PC*.

*Procesador o CPU: AMD o Intel*
El procesador es uno de los componentes más caros, pero al mismo tiempo más importantes. Tenemos dos opciones: *AMD o Intel* (hay otros procesadores, pero estos son los más importantes).

En los últimos años, Intel ha dominado el mercado, por lo tanto el consejo a seguir es Intel, por presentar las mejores soluciones en general. Sin embargo, desde 2016, y con el lanzamiento de los AMD Ryzen, AMD le ha planteado una dura competencia.

Hay que saber que *el procesador es uno de los componentes más caros, pero normalmente es el que aguanta más tiempo en el sistema* sin tener que ser actualizado y eso es una cosa a tener en cuenta.

Por regla general, la diferencia *entre AMD e Intel está en el rendimiento de cada uno*. Los procesadores AMD traen generalmente un potencial ideal para trabajo en multi-tareas, ahora consumen mucho menos energía y generan menos calor que la generación FX... Como te comento estos procesadores, por regla general, van muy bien con la multitarea, por los varios núcleos que poseen. Aunque no rinden tan bien en juegos como los procesadores Intel, al menos de momento.




Los microprocesadores Intel tienen un *excelente rendimiento por cada núcleo, con menos núcleos físicos que los de AMD* en algunos casos, pero estos son más eficientes, con un leve menor consumo de energía y generando menos calor (excepto esos procesador que necesitan Delid). En los procesadores de Intel, para compensar el menor número de núcleos, tienen un IPC mucho más potente y alcanzan frecuencias altas.

Hay que tener algunos factores en cuenta en la elección. Si somos usuarios casuales del PC, un Pentium i3 será suficiente. En caso de que juegues en PC, un Intel Core i5-10600k o un AMD Ryzen 5 3600X son opciones ideales.
Sin embargo, si la utilización es más orientada a la multitarea, como jugar, grabar partidas y hacer streaming, o si se trata de una máquina orientada a la producción/edición de vídeo/imagen, un Core i7 10-7000k será más conveniente (8 núcleos y 16 subprocesos). Para trabajo realmente pesado será mejor considerar ya el socket LGA 2066 o TR4 en caso de que el presupuesto lo permita. En un caso más modesto nos puede venir muy bien un AMD Ryzen 3950X de 16 núcleos y 32 hilos.

Si quieres hacer overclocking con un procesador Intel, deberemos tener en cuenta si está desbloqueado o no, estos procesadores suelen venir con la letra -k- al final de su nombre. Anteriormente vimos algun procesador Intel Pentium que permitia overclock, pero ahora con los Intel Pentium G6400T (socket 1200) no lo permite.

*¿Procesadores para jugar y trabajar?*
Lista de *procesadores recomendados para jugar*:


Opción barata: Intel Pentium G6400T
Opción gaming gama media: Intel Core i3-10100, i5-10400, i5-10500, AMD Ryzen 3 3100 / 3300X o y AMD Ryzen 5 3600.
Opción Gaming gama alta: AMD Ryzen 7 3700 / 3700X, AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, AMD Ryzen 9 3950X, i7-100KF o el i9-10900K.
Lista de *procesadores recomendados para trabajar (y también jugar)*:


Opción barata: AMD Ryzen 3700, AMD Ryzen 3700X, AMD Ryzen 3800X, Intel Core i7-10700K
Opción cara: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X o 3950X, Intel Core i9-10900KF e Intel Core i9-10900KF
Socket recomendables: LGA 1200 y AMD AM4 en sus ultimos chipset: X570 o B450. ¡Seguimos!


----------



## miguepr (5 Jun 2020)

*Placa Base: Elegir la correcta para montar un PC*
En la elección de la placa base, tendrás que tener en cuenta el socket de la placa que quieres comprar, ya que* no todos los procesadores son iguales físicamente*, siendo que por ejemplo en un procesador *i9-10900X no servirá una placa base LGA1200*, por más bonita que sea, tendrás que optar por una del socket LGA 2066. Es decir, tenemos que tener mucho cuidado a la hora de comprar una placa base, ya que debe ser compatible con el procesador que hemos elegido.

Además, debes tener en cuenta la compatibilidad de la tarjeta con otros componentes, como es el *caso de las memorias RAM, y del almacenamiento, si optas por un SSD Sata o M. 2.*







Y porque el tamaño también importa, tendrás que tener cuenta que puedes elegir entre las *placas ATX, micro-ATX y ITX*, es decir, que el tamaño de la placa estará directamente relacionado además con el tamaño de la caja que deseas comprar, y viceversa.

La placa base cuenta también *con ranuras de expansión PCI y/o PCI Express*, que nos permiten agregar, por ejemplo, tarjetas de sonido, de red/wifi, más de una GPU, entre otras funciones.

En resumen, la placa base es el centro de nuestro sistema, todo lo que se elija tendrá que ser compatible con esta, por lo tanto, presta atención a las especificaciones de la placa base que elijas.

*¿Qué es la memoria RAM?
Ver el archivo adjunto 6
*

La memoria RAM es una memoria 'temporal', donde se encuentra todo lo que esta corriendo en el sistema. Es esencial sobre todo para los editores de vídeo, y para aplicaciones 3D, tareas que ocupan mucha memoria. (Resumen muy rápido).
*¿8 GB o 16 GB? ¿Es necesario mas?*
Para comprar la RAM adecuada es necesario tener en cuenta lo que queremos realizar. Para quien juega, *8 GB en este momento todavía es suficiente*, pero no sucede lo mismo con los editores de vídeo,* con los que se recomiendan 16 GB*. Si necesitas editar vídeo o fotografías a nivel profesional, siempre recomiendo optar por 16, 32 o más GB de memoria RAM. Pero todo depende de tu presupuesto.
Ésto *no significa* que a *mayor número de memoria RAM es igual a mayor potencia o rendimiento*.
*Frecuencia y latencia*
Ademas, la frecuencia de la *memoria RAM es importante*, ya que esta directamente relacionada con la frecuencia de operación que ofrece. Sin embargo, *asegúrate que la placa base es compatible con la frecuencia de tu RAM*.
Ten en cuenta también la latencia de las memorias, *cuanto menor sea el CL o CAS *(indicador de latencia), el tiempo de respuesta del trafico de información sera menor, o sea, mejor. En resumen, la* memoria RAM debe tener alta frecuencia y baja latencia*.
*Marcas recomendadas de memoria ram para montar un PC*

Corsair
G.Skill
Kingston
Geil
Crucial
KFA2
*Tarjeta gráfica o GPU*
La tarjeta gráfica es otro de los componentes que debemos estudiar, sobre todo en el caso de *una configuración para jugar*.
Muchas placas base cuentan ya con una gráfica integrada, pero que no permite el uso de programas más exigentes. Para los gamers y editores, es necesario pensar muy bien en la tarjeta gráfica a comprar.
Tenemos dos opciones posibles.
*NVIDIA o la reina actual de tarjetas gráficas.*
Son tarjetas gráficas generalmente más caras, pero más eficientes, tanto en eficiencia energética como temperaturas, presentando algunos modelos personalizados con buenos márgenes de OC. Son ideales para aplicaciones que hagan uso de CUDA Cores, por ejemplo Adobe Premiere PRO para edición de vídeo entre otras aplicaciones.
Considera la línea* GTX para máquinas gaming/tareas generales *y a la línea *Quadro para las máquinas profesionales*.
*Línea actual:*

Nvidia GTX 2080 Ti de 11GB de memoria GDDR6. (Ideal para 4K).
Nvidia GTX 2080 SUPER de 8GB de memoria GDDR6 (Buena para jugar 4K, pero algunos juegosse puede quedar corta. 2K y Full HD a tope).
Nvidia GTX 2070 de 8GB de memoria GDDR6. (Muy buena para 2K y Full HD).
Nvidia GTX 2060 SUPER de 8GB GDDR6. (Buena para 2K y excelente Full HD).
Nvidia GTX 2060 de 6GB GDDR6 ideal para jugar en FHD y 2K y es la GPU Calidad/precio con Ray Tracing.
Nvidia GTX 1660, 1660 SUPER y 1660 Ti con 6 GB GDDR6. Opción sin Ray Tracing, nuestra recomendación es la SUPER que se encuentra en un precio ideal para su compra.
AMD ofrece gráficos con la *mejor relación precio/rendimiento*, pero por lo general, tienen consumos superiores (Aunque ha cambiado bastante desde la serie RX400 y RX500) y, por
*AMD (Anteriormente conocida como ATI):*
consecuencia, mayores temperaturas. Cuentan con una buena capacidad de OC. Son mejores para aplicaciones que hacen uso de OpenGL/CL, cada vez más frecuentes actualmente en el mundo de la edición visual. Si que hemos notado que la calidad de los colores es superior en AMD que Nvidia, al menos son más naturales.
Considera la línea RX 5500 / RX5600 y RX 5700 y XT para juegos y tareas generales, y la línea FirePro para sistemas profesionales dedicados.
*Línea actual:*

RX 5500 XT con 8 GB GDDR6
RX 5600 XT con 6 GB GDDR6
RX 5700 y RX 5700 XT con 8 GB GDDR6
Como hemos visto, dependiendo de lo que quieras, debes comprar una tarjeta gráfica de una marca o de otra. Pero no te olvides de* comprobar la compatibilidad de la tarjeta gráfica con la placa base*, y ten en cuenta *si vas a hacer SLI (incorporar dos o más tarjetas gráficas NVIDIA) o Crossfire* (dos o más tarjetas gráficas de AMD). Si montas un *SLI y CrossFireX el escalado no es igual y no se suma la memoria. También aumentan temperaturas y consumo.
Disco duro y SSD*

La capacidad de almacenamiento de datos también es muy importante. Por esta razón debemos *comprar algún disco duro, y si es posible, combinarlo con un SSD.*
Un disco duro de un TeraByte (1 T? sirve perfectamente para la mayoría de las personas. Sin embargo, hoy en día hay que pensar en los discos de estado sólido o SSD, tienen mayor velocidad. Son un poco más caros que los anteriores, pero su velocidad es inigualable.
*La clave si no tienes mucho dinero: combinar SSD + disco duro*
La generalidad de los usuarios adquiere uno de cada uno, un *SSD de 120/128 GB o 240/256 GB* en el disco principal, donde se instala el *sistema operativo y algunas aplicaciones más esenciales y hasta algunos juegos*, quedando con un disco duro como disco secundario, en donde se instalan e*l resto de las aplicaciones/juegos* y se almacena todo lo multimedia.
*¿Merece la pena un SSD?*
La respuesta es contundente: SI. Tanto por* tasas de lectura y escritura, durabilidad, temperaturas buenísimas y sobretodo no hacen ruido. *_¿Su mayor problema? El precio_... aún en 2017 seguimos con unos precios altísimo y hay que hilar muy fino a la hora de adquirir uno. Ya que llevamos avisando un año que seguirán subiendo los *precios de los SSD y memoria RAM durante este año y el siguiente*.
*¿Qué interfaces podemos instalar un disco duro o SSD?*

Ver el archivo adjunto 7


Te detallamos los más normales:

*IDE*: Se usaba antiguamente en discos duros ATA. Ya no hay ninguna placa base que lo incorpore:
*SATA*: Interfaz habitual y más estándar. Ancho de banda de hasta 6 GBp/s.
*M.2 / M.2 NVMe*: Existe dos tipos SATA que son SSD en forma de pastilla con las velocidades que los SSD convencionales. O los de alta velocidad que nos consigue más de 2000 MB/s tanto en escritura como lectura. Los NVMe son los más caros.
*SATA Express*: No se usan actualmente. No hay interfaces, se incorporaron en placas bases Z170 y Z270.
*U.2 Slot*: Posiblemente el nuevo estándar, pero apenas hay discos en ventas. Puede que pase como los SATA Express.
*Intel Optane*: Ha lanzado su nuevo dispositivos de almacenamiento. Son baratos y no pintan nada mal para servidores. Aún es pronto para saber... si AMD llega fuerte... posiblemente se quede en el olvido.
*Fuentes de alimentación (PSU)*
Ahora que ya hemos elegido lo que consume más energía en un PC, es hora de elegir la fuente de alimentación. Requiere cierto *cuidado la elección de este componente, ya que debemos pensarlo como el corazón del sistema,* el que alimenta el resto del PC y mantiene todo en funcionamiento. Por este motivo, no debes optar por marcas blancas ni nada barato, sino una fuente que te dé garantías.
Ten en cuenta también el *tamaño de la fuente* (y su compatibilidad con la caja), y *sus conexiones* (si tiene los cables para la tarjeta gráfica, por ejemplo). Además será conveniente elegir una* fuente de cables acondicionados y una fuente modular*, lo que nos permitirá tener todo más organizado.
De poco nos va a servir tener un PC de última generación si nuestra fuente de alimentación es una de las grandes porquerías del mundo. Por ello vamos a tener en cuenta *algunos datos técnicas muy importantes*:

*Potencia*: Hay que tener en cuenta cuando va a consumir nuestro equipo. Para ello os recomendamos que nos consultéis en la sección de fuentes de alimentación. Pero con la salida de_ los nuevos procesadores y las tarjetas gráficas Pascal tenemos consumos muy contenido_... y una *PSU de 850W* es *capaz de aguantar configuraciones SLI*.
*Carril +12V*: Aunque los valores de los carriles +3.3 y +5V son importante. Los que siempre debemos tener en cuenta son los de +12V. En él podemos calacular la potencia que puede soportar nuestra fuente de alimentación.
Único carril o doble carril: la gran diferencia entre uno y otro es que es muy recomendable un único carril para una sola tarjeta gráfica. Pero si quieres montar una *configuración SLI o CrossFireX* es más interesante uno doble para evitar sobrecarga y tener las líneas de tensión separadas.
*0DB*: ¿Esto que significa? Principalmente que la fuente de alimentación tiene el ventilador parado en reposo y cuando tiene cierta potencia de carga se activa. Aunque no os extrañéis que alguna vez percibamos un pequeño *coil whine* en nuestra fuente de alimentación, esto dependerá de nuestro sistema... principalmente: placa base, tarjeta gráfica y fuente de alimentación.
*Certificación 80 PLUS:* Es un certificado que valora la eficiencia y fiabilidad de la fuente de alimentación, entre ellas nos encontramos: 80 PLUS Bronce, Silver, Gold, Platinum y Titanium. Esta tabla se ve claramente el nivel de eficiecnia y diferencia que existe entre una fuente de alimentación de 50 euros a una de hasta 300 euros.
*¿Que marcas son recomendables en fuentes de alimentación?*
Primera condición clara a la hora de elegir una fuente de alimentación. *NO TE FIJES EN UNA MARCA *sino en *MODELOS ESPECÍFICOS*.Esto quiere decir que si crees que todas las fuentes Corsair o FSP son de calidad, estás muy confundido. Si has llegado hasta aquí, felicidades. ¡Seguro que has aprendido bastante! ¡Ya te queda unos cuantos aspectos más y terminanos!
*Caja o gabinete de PC*
Habiendo pensado en los componentes, tenemos que *pensar en la caja a elegir*. Es una parte muy importante, ya que es la que tendrá más presencia en nuestro día a día en lo que respecta a estar a la vista, por lo tanto debemos elegir algo que sea de nuestro gusto.
Más allá del gusto personal, debemos tener en cuenta:

El formato, acondicionado principalmente para la placa base/madre que hayamos elegido *(ITX, mATX, ATX, E-ATX u otra);*
*La refrigeración*, dando preferencia a las cajas con la entrada de aire en el panel frontal, y con la salida de aire en la parte trasera y en la parte superior, colocando la fuente de alimentación en la parte inferior de la caja;
La *capacidad de organización/almacenaje de los cables.* La mayoría de las cajas permiten pasar los cables por detrás de la placa base, sin embargo el *ancho de este espacio varía de caja en caja;*
El *tamaño de la tarjeta gráfica elegida;*
La compatibilidad de la caja con diferentes coolers;
El número de bahías de 3.5" / 2.5", puertos USB en el panel frontal, etcétera.
Normalmente los procesadores traen un disipador (Stock Cooler) que sirve perfectamente para su uso normal. Sin embargo, si haces overclocking será necesario pensar en un mejor disipador, o incluso en la refrigeración líquida.
*Disipador (Cooler) o refrigeración líquida (Water Cooler)*
Normalmente los procesadores traen un disipador (Stock Cooler) que sirve perfectamente para su uso normal. Sin embargo, si haces overclocking será necesario pensar en un mejor disipador, o incluso en la refrigeración líquida.
En el caso de los procesadores AMD, mucha gente, incluso sin hacer OC, *opta por cambiar el disipador, por creer que este es muy ruidoso.* Aunque con la serie AMD Ryzen su disipador es bastante potable para frecuencias de stock e incluso un poquito de overclocking.
Existen disipador de única torre, doble torre, de bajo perfil y con ventiladores ruidosos o silenciosos. Tenemos que tener muy en cuenta que normalmente hay que gastarse una cantidad de unos 30 ~ 35 euros para un disipador decente. Y que los que trae de serie Intel (hasta el momento) son bastantes deficientes... vale, habrá alguna excepción, pero el 99% es así.
Otros componentes

*Tarjeta de sonido:* Si no tienes una tarjeta de sonido dedicada, debes de tener en cuenta esta opción al montar un equipo, si quieres sacar el máximo partido de una buena experiencia auditiva. Hay tarjetas de calidad para ello, si no, la placa de sonido onboard sirve perfectamente.
*Tarjeta wireless:* en caso de que no tengas conexión a internet por cable, lo mejor será comprar una tarjeta wireless. Son baratas, pero ocupan normalmente una ranura de PCI express. Pero también puedes optar por las tarjetas USB, que hacen el mismo servicio, y acaban por ser más prácticas.
*Cómo montar un PC paso a paso*
Ahora que tenemos una lista de todos los componentes que queremos para nuestro nuevo equipo, es el *momento de comprar y montar todos los componentes para tener nuestro propio PC*.
*Lee los manuales*
Es lo primero que debemos hacer al recibir cada componente. Ten siempre a mano el* manual de la placa base*, ya que es esta la que nos indicará cómo hacer cada conexión.
Además, comprueba que tienes todos los componentes y dispositivos necesarios para realizar la instalación correctamente. Coloca todos los *componentes en una mesa, y elige un espacio abierto para poder realizar la instalación cómodamente.
Recomendable:* Antes de colocar todo dentro de la caja, conecta todos los componentes (placa base, microprocesador, disipador, y la memoria RAM)* fuera de la caja*. *Después, conecta la fuente y comprueba si está todo operativo.* En AMD Ryzen necesitas, hasta el momento, tarjeta gráfica dedicada.
Si quieres, *aprovecha y monta la tarjeta gráfica también, y conecta un monitor para estar 100% seguro* de que todo está funcionando.
Después, basta con *quitar la tarjeta gráfica, por seguridad, y montar la placa base* (con el microprocesador, el cooler y la memoria) en la caja, siendo mucho más fácil de esta manera.
*Descarga la energía estática*
Antes de manipular cualquier componente, debes *retirar la energía estática de tu cuerpo*, tocando un *radiador, un cable a tierra, un metal, o a través de una pulsera específica.
¿Qué pasa si no lo haces? Simple: puedes estropear algún componente que toques.*
Otro consejo es, a la hora de montar el equipo, no estar sobre una alfombra/moqueta, no tengas toallas en la mesa ni dejes los componentes en contacto directo con este tipo de objetos. Déjalos en las cajas, o dentro de los soportes en los que vienen hasta el momento de su montaje.
*Coloca el procesador en la placa base*
Levanta la protección, denominada socket, que está en la placa base, y retira la protección de plástico que tiene. Comprueba que pones correctamente el procesador. Para ello, lee las instrucciones en el manual de la placa base.
Normalmente el procesador indica con un triángulo la posición correcta, por lo que no tendrás ningún problema. Ten cuidado al poner el procesador, ya que si lo fuerzas, puedes dañar los pines, lo que estropearía el procesador y la placa base.
*Coloca el disipador del procesador*
Antes de poner el disipador, comprueba si este ya trae la pasta térmica pre-aplicada o si es necesario aplicarla.
Después de aplicada, elige una de estas dos opciones:

Con una espátula o algo similar, extiende la pasta por toda la superficie del procesador, con cuidado a la hora de aplicarla... hemos visto alguna que otra locura;
Monta el disipador, con cuidado, de forma que al hacer contacto el mismo extienda la pasta térmica al procesador.
Generalmente es preferible la segunda opción, ya que permite que esta se extienda por igual con la presión.
*No te olvides de conectar el ventilador del disipador a la placa base.
Coloca la memoria RAM*
Tu placa base debe tener unos slots destinados para la memoria RAM. En caso de que la placa tenga 4 slots y tú tienes un kit de dos piezas, coloca las memorias separadas por una ranura:

0 1 0 1
1 0 1 0
Siendo '1' la ranura en la que está la RAM. En la mayoría de las placas base, esto permite que la RAM trabaje en dual-channel. En algunas que otras placas bases puede que cambie el orden, *revisa el manual*.
*Coloca la placa base en la caja*
Ahora, puedes incorporar la placa base en la caja que compraste.
Debes comprobar si l*a caja ya tiene los soportes de la placa base colocados. En caso de que no los tenga, debes colocarlos.*
También mira la placa de metal de la placa base en la parte trasera de la caja. Instálala correctamente, ya que será por ahí donde encuentres los conectores de la placa base.
*Instala la fuente de alimentación*
Después de esto, puedes instalar la fuente de alimentación en la parte correspondiente de la caja. No te* olvides de atornillar correctamente la fuente de alimentación,* para que esta no se mueva y esté bien incorporada.
Coloca *los discos duros y los controladores ópticos: este es uno de los pasos que puede dar más trabajo*, pero es esencial que tengas una buena organización.
Antes de esto, debes retirar los soportes de la carcasa que permiten la instalación de los discos. Retiras los soportes, colocas los discos y los aprietas correctamente. Después es solo cuestión de colocar los discos.
Ocurrirá lo mismo con el reproductor de DVD: debes retirar la protección y ponerlo en la bahía correspondiente.
Es recomendable que pongas primero todos los componentes dentro de la caja, y que solo al final los conectes a la placa base, ya que de esta manera podrás organizar mejor los cables.
*Coloca la tarjeta gráfica*
Muchas placas base cuentan con tarjetas gráficas integradas, pero estas no permiten una buena performance. Para mejorar esto, puedes intalar tarjetas dedicadas.
Poner una tarjeta gráfica es fácil: debe ser *colocada normalmente en la entrada de PCI-E*. Tienes que retirar las partes de protección que se encuentran en la parte trasera de la caja, para dar espacio a los* conectadores de la tarjeta gráfica, y además de esto, después de poner bien la placa, atornillarla*. Después de esto, conecta los cables de la fuente de alimentación a la tarjeta gráfica y conéctala a la placa base.
*Conecta todos los cables*
El último punto es uno de los más complicados por dos cuestiones: son muchos cables, muchas entradas, y tienes que saber organizar todo.
Normalmente, las cajas tienen una parte trasera, donde puedes pasar la mayoría de los cables, para que no dificulten el acceso a los componentes ni restrinjan el flujo de aire en el sistema. Es recomendable que los pases por esta parte, y los asegures bien con precintos. Intenta organizar los cables de la mejor manera posible, agrupándolos cuando están cerca.
*Conclusión acerca de cómo montar un PC*
Acuérdate de leer siempre los manuales de cada componente, principalmente el de la placa base, para saber dónde va cada cable, si bien muchas placas base actuales tienen impresas los nombres de las conexiones.
Montar un PC capaz de ejecutar los juegos más populares del mercado con los gráficos al máximo de resolución no es una tarea barata. Sin embargo, utilizando el sentido común y sabiendo buscar bien, es posible montar un PC de excelente calidad sin gastar demasiado.


----------



## jimenezverez (28 Jun 2021)

Impresionante, lo podrías llegar a publicar esto en cualquier otro lado!


----------



## zemili (25 May 2022)

Gracias por algunas observaciones


----------

